# 2018 BMW Z4



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

See Audi, this is what a new model looks like, more than just a facelift.



















https://www.topgear.com/car-news/concep ... new-bmw-z4


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Now that is a good looking car..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Now *that's* nice! 
Would look even better in white.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Lots more pics here but it does look like it's just a concept.

http://www.bimmertoday.de/2017/08/17/bm ... -beach-01/


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Stiff said:


> Lots more pics here but it does look like it's just a concept.
> 
> http://www.bimmertoday.de/2017/08/17/bm ... -beach-01/


Hi,
Yes - it's a concept - but the production version will probably be very near to this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's easy to tell whether it's a concept or close to production by the area at the front reserved for the number-plate, or absence of such in this case.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

They were also showing off the 8 series concept at the same event. Even nicer than the Z4:



















I came so close to buying an old E31 840ci a few years ago. Regret not doing it now, as they've started going up in value:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I can remember how space-aged the 8 series looked when it came out. But wow, looking at that E31 against the new concept it looks positively blocky and dull! It's amazing how much car design has changed over the last 20-30 years.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> They were also showing off the 8 series concept at the same event. Even nicer than the Z4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine had an 840ci, he leant it to a friend that whacked it into a kerb and buckled the wheel beyond repair ... couldn't find a replacement anywhere. 
It's still a good looking car today.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Spandex said:


> They were also showing off the 8 series concept at the same event. Even nicer than the Z4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That new 8 series has similar lines to the F type jag. Looks nice but the front grill is abit over the top.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > They were also showing off the 8 series concept at the same event. Even nicer than the Z4:
> ...


I pass a burgundy one of these a few times a week and always have a good gawp, crackin' cars


----------

